# Flat Shot



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

Ok, thanks to tips I've fixed my first problems. I now longer swing into the grass and I rarely have slicing problems. Now that I'm pretty well aligned I'm having trouble getting my shot to fly high and smooth. Instead ithe ball just shoots straight outwards and stays at a low altitude for the distance and then crashes into the ground. Any suggestions?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What irons are staying low?

Where is the ball in relation to your feet?

On low irons, pw, 9, 8 etc the ball wants to be in the middle of your stance (no further back).

On the higher irons, 3, 4 etc the ball wants to be closer to your inside front heel.

The further to the front of your stance the ball is, the higher it will go.

The other thing to look at is the address position of the iron, are you closing the face too much before you start your swing?


----------

